# Countdown timer



## mickyu (Jun 13, 2012)

I know, I know. But I like to take a glance every now and then, especially when it gets under 3 months.

<EMBED SRC="http://games.webgamedesign.com/free/counter2-1.swf?title=COUNTDOWN%20TO%20BOWSEASON&count=down&time=1347112800000&bgc=0x663300&bgb=1&bgd=0&bc=0x000000&bb=2&bd=0&tc=0x66ff00&tb=3&td=10&uc=0xff66ff&ub=1&ud=0&nc=0x66ff00&nb=1&nd=0" TYPE="application/x-shockwave-flash" NAME="Free Counter" ALIGN=MIDDLE WIDTH=500 HEIGHT=100 quality="high" bgcolor="#ffffff" allowScriptAccess="sameDomain" allowFullScreen="false" pluginspage="http://www.macromedia.com/go/getflashplayer">


----------



## mickyu (Jun 13, 2012)

Oh yeah counting down to sept 8th at 5am. Pretty generic


----------



## solocam678 (Jun 13, 2012)

I hear ya!


----------



## stringmusic (Jun 13, 2012)

Can't wait!


----------



## pstrahin (Jun 13, 2012)

Me and the boy were shootin last night.  Gettin tight groups.  Settin up ladder stands tonight to practice from tree.  I CAN"T WAIT!


----------



## turkeyhunter835 (Jun 13, 2012)

lets keep this one at the top


----------



## pstrahin (Jun 13, 2012)

Can I get this on my Droid?


----------



## 270bowman (Jun 13, 2012)

I would like to make this my screen saver.


----------



## Bowhunter Matt (Jun 13, 2012)

can we get a sticky from one of the mods on this thread???


----------



## aj.hiner (Jun 13, 2012)

I have anxiety!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BowHard (Jun 13, 2012)

Gettin the fever boys!! and its not from the scorchin temps!!!


----------



## HAWGDADDYY (Jun 14, 2012)

yeeeeee dogggy


----------



## stick_slinger (Jun 14, 2012)

I say sticky until opening morning.

CJ


----------



## HAWGDADDYY (Jun 14, 2012)

^ x2


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 14, 2012)

aahhh whats the big deal? its just deer season!


----------



## bonecollector56 (Jun 14, 2012)

BowHard said:


> Gettin the fever boys!! and its not from the scorchin temps!!!


I would hope not its almost been cold up here.
I hope I get one this year.


----------



## turkeyhunter835 (Jun 14, 2012)




----------



## The Fever (Jun 14, 2012)

BowHard said:


> Gettin the fever boys!! and its not from the scorchin temps!!!


----------



## mickyu (Jun 15, 2012)

Wait a minute, this timer isn't working right. I specifically asked for the timer that makes time fly.


----------



## Dawg of the West (Jun 15, 2012)

mickyu said:


> Wait a minute, this timer isn't working right. I specifically asked for the timer that makes time fly.



All you gotta do is, take it, and throw it out the window.

I know where I will be when that timer hits zero!!!  Got that itchy feelin in my forefinger on my right hand.


----------



## turkeyhunter835 (Jun 15, 2012)

counting on down!


----------



## born2hunt99 (Jun 15, 2012)

oh yeah!


----------



## HawgWild23 (Jun 15, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> Me and the boy were shootin last night.  Gettin tight groups.  Settin up ladder stands tonight to practice from tree.  I CAN"T WAIT!



same here. I have never started shooting this soon but that is all I want to do.


----------



## turkeyhunter835 (Jun 16, 2012)

To the ttttttoooooooopppppppppp


----------



## flgahunter114 (Jun 17, 2012)

It seems I get more excited every year, ready for some live action


----------



## stick_slinger (Jun 17, 2012)

Matthews Helim is slangin Darts, got trail cams out finally today.. Cmon September!!!

CJ


----------



## pstrahin (Jun 18, 2012)

81 days!


----------



## Dawg of the West (Jun 19, 2012)

Never have had any luck on opening day of bow season, so I'm figuring I'm due!!  Let's go!! Bring IT!!


----------



## turkeyhunter835 (Jun 19, 2012)

ONe question, Does the WMA's bow season start opening day also??


----------



## pstrahin (Jun 19, 2012)

Each WMA has it's own schedule.  You have to check the regulations.


----------



## turkeyhunter835 (Jun 19, 2012)

I did, but is the DNR page updated, all the ones I hunt says Sept 10 the only ones up north are the same for bow season but different for gun season


----------



## turkeyhunter835 (Jun 19, 2012)

and I thought the opended sept 10 last yea r


----------



## pstrahin (Jun 19, 2012)

turkeyhunter835 said:


> I did, but is the DNR page updated, all the ones I hunt says Sept 10 the only ones up north are the same for bow season but different for gun season



I hadn't looked in a while, the last time I looked it hadn't been updated.  It shouldn't be much longer.


----------



## turkeyhunter835 (Jun 19, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> I hadn't looked in a while, the last time I looked it hadn't been updated.  It shouldn't be much longer.



I dont think it has, they have the statewide dates up, but not the WMA, I thought last year they open for bow on opening day for the state


----------



## pstrahin (Jun 19, 2012)

turkeyhunter835 said:


> I dont think it has, they have the statewide dates up, but not the WMA, I thought last year they open for bow on opening day for the state



I hunted West Point WMA last year but I don't remember if it opened on the statewide opening day.


----------



## turkeyhunter835 (Jun 19, 2012)

well dang....  Iwish they would update it... I would like to plan a camping/hunting trip but dont wont to till I know its open


----------



## Dyrewulf (Jun 19, 2012)

Ahhh.... but hogs can be taken with a bow on public land as soon as small game season comes in


----------



## solocam678 (Jun 21, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> I hunted West Point WMA last year but I don't remember if it opened on the statewide opening day.



I think its opens on opening day on the Dixie Creek part but the rest has specific dates


----------



## Dawg of the West (Jun 22, 2012)

Just 11 weeks til one of my favorite days of the year!!!


----------



## Bowhunter Matt (Jun 24, 2012)

ttt


----------



## Gamikatsu (Jun 24, 2012)

opening day of archery is more exciting than xmas.


----------



## hikingthehills (Jun 24, 2012)

I went out to set a trail cam today and on the way in I saw a 6 or 8 point still all in velvet. Hard to tell how many for sure, I set the cam not far from where he was, can't wait to start getting some pictures of him. Not long till the arrows fly!


----------



## Rocket101 (Jun 24, 2012)

ttt


----------



## pstrahin (Jun 25, 2012)

74 Days!!!


----------



## turkeyhunter835 (Jun 26, 2012)

Back up!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## turkeyhunter835 (Jun 26, 2012)

now 73


----------



## chester86 (Jun 27, 2012)

Will it ever get here? I don't know if I can stand another 72 days!


----------



## HUNTER475 (Jun 28, 2012)

Bump for the nightshift !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pstrahin (Jun 28, 2012)

71 DAYS

Did ya hear me?  I said,

71 Days!


----------



## tween_the_banks (Jun 28, 2012)

The trusty Hoyt beckons!
Now for the annual absurdity of finding my release
Perhaps the wifey will let me buy a new one [dreamy face] if it doesn't show up in the usual hiding places.


----------



## CAnderson (Jun 28, 2012)

I gotta stop looking at this thing!!
I see how long it is away an get upset,
but then see it getting lower and feel a little better.


----------



## pstrahin (Jun 29, 2012)

A watched pot never boils.


----------



## mickyu (Jul 3, 2012)

ttt


----------



## aj.hiner (Jul 3, 2012)

Yep


----------



## Dawg of the West (Jul 6, 2012)

Just 9 more weeks.  Only 2 more months!!  I like to move it move it!!


----------



## Bowhunter Matt (Jul 6, 2012)

ttt


----------



## Dawg of the West (Jul 9, 2012)

Anybody else have that itch you just can't seem to scratch?  I'm pretty sure it's my trigger finger.  Itchy


----------



## supernube (Jul 9, 2012)

If only my bow plot was in better shape.  Dried, cracked earth won't attract much.


----------



## AlexTipton (Jul 9, 2012)

the best day of the year!!


----------



## chester86 (Jul 10, 2012)

under 60 days now we in the short rows


----------



## PineThirty (Jul 10, 2012)

Still got until Oct!


----------



## Dawg of the West (Jul 10, 2012)

southernyotekiller said:


> Still got until Oct!



Where do you hunt? MS? AL?  I know they start in Oct.


----------



## huntaholic (Jul 10, 2012)

*yep !*

Now that's cool I don't care what anybody says !


----------



## turkeyhunter835 (Jul 13, 2012)

Back up


----------



## flgahunter114 (Jul 13, 2012)

ttt


----------



## richardh8700 (Jul 15, 2012)

I'm ready, ready, ready
TTT.


----------



## solocam678 (Jul 18, 2012)

Ttt


----------



## hikingthehills (Jul 18, 2012)

I'm getting the itch already. Trail cams out and scouting.


----------



## Dawg of the West (Jul 20, 2012)

49 dude!!!!


----------



## solocam678 (Jul 23, 2012)

Jus got in from shootin...I like to practice when it gets almost dark with my huntin bow. The drenalin is drivin tacks...she is ready to draw some blood.


----------



## HUNTER475 (Jul 25, 2012)

Bumpity bump...........


----------



## northgadeerslayer (Jul 25, 2012)

Gettin close guys. Got the destroyer tuned in an ready to rock an roll.


----------



## deast1988 (Jul 28, 2012)

Ttt


----------



## riskyb (Jul 29, 2012)

40 days..... the anticipation is killin me and my block target


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower (Jul 29, 2012)

Just about can't stand it any more, cams out, almost all the plots are planted, bows slinging darts, and I'm counting the days


----------



## 270bowman (Jul 29, 2012)

Yep.  The Assassin is ready to court her first deer.  She is slinging good with the WB while waiting on my QAD HDX to come in this week and we will really be ready to get to it.


----------



## 270bowman (Jul 29, 2012)

BTW, this needs to be a sticky...T-40


----------



## pstrahin (Jul 30, 2012)

39 Days.  

I can't wait.


----------



## Dawg of the West (Jul 31, 2012)

270bowman said:


> BTW, this needs to be a sticky...T-40



AGREED!!!


----------



## turkeyhunter835 (Jul 31, 2012)

Come on. Come on


----------



## turkeyhunter835 (Jul 31, 2012)

270bowman said:


> BTW, this needs to be a sticky...T-40



X3


----------



## mickyu (Jul 31, 2012)

turkeyhunter835 said:


> X3



YEAH C'MON. ME LIKEY


----------



## bigelow (Jul 31, 2012)

38 days....ive had does on my cam during the day and bears and hogs at night


----------



## Dawg of the West (Aug 2, 2012)

36!! Ready!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 2, 2012)

forecasted high opening day is 68 and cloudy


----------



## Dawg of the West (Aug 2, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> forecasted high opening day is 68 and cloudy



Opening day where?  I would take it but I am hoping it's that for the low.


----------



## HUNTER475 (Aug 3, 2012)

Ttt


----------



## pstrahin (Aug 3, 2012)

35 Days.


----------



## pop pop jones (Aug 3, 2012)

I have hopes of getting my bow back. Just hope its in time


----------



## bigelow (Aug 3, 2012)

almost 34 i will be hunting pickens co....cam is up looks.. like a hog may be first on the menu


----------



## turkeyhunter835 (Aug 3, 2012)

Sticky...


----------



## mickyu (Aug 5, 2012)

*There ya go, that should do it...*

I edited the initial post so that these next 33 days will just fly by for us. Before you know it, you'll be in the deer woods. You can thank me later.


----------



## Bowhunter Matt (Aug 6, 2012)

TTt


----------



## Rockdale Buck (Aug 6, 2012)

Temps slowly trending down, Bow shooting straight.

Lets Go


----------



## turkeyhunter835 (Aug 6, 2012)

Dang.. Seems like yesterday it was 70 days


----------



## mickyu (Aug 7, 2012)

See what I mean.


----------



## flgahunter114 (Aug 7, 2012)

31......


----------



## nmorgan83 (Aug 8, 2012)

dang could time go by any slower come on sept 8th


----------



## turkeyhunter835 (Aug 8, 2012)

Almost 29


----------



## Rockdale Buck (Aug 9, 2012)

Less than a month away!!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 9, 2012)

with better temps this weekend or (lower humidity) it should make for a nice weekend to hang stands and such. just keep an eye out for ol no shoulders...lol


----------



## Tank1202 (Aug 9, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> with better temps this weekend or (lower humidity) it should make for a nice weekend to hang stands and such. just keep an eye out for ol no shoulders...lol



Yes it will be good weekend to check on a few new locations. Ill let them live if I see them in the woods but around camp thats " No snakes allowed". We have to many little ones around there.


----------



## mickyu (Aug 10, 2012)

4 weeks


----------



## richardh8700 (Aug 10, 2012)

Is it ever gonna get here!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mickyu (Aug 15, 2012)

Tick Tock


----------



## paulkeen (Aug 15, 2012)

*AAAAAARRRRRGHHHHHH *im ready to kill some high in protein, corn stealin, blood pumpin, red meat....


----------



## stick_slinger (Aug 15, 2012)

Haha, I was runnin the weedeater around the pool today and here comes Meme screamin, CJ THERES A DEER DOWN THERE!!!!
Lol, looked up and there was a little doe down in the woods close to my deerstand.. Everybody knows its getting close lol.

CJ


----------



## Gold Tip Hunter (Aug 15, 2012)

I know i'm getting itchy as well. Put out some Black Majic last week and a few mineral blocks as well. We'll go down this weekend and see which spots are getting hit the most and hang some cam's. I pulled into deer camp last week for the first time since last year and just got that all warm and fuzzy feeling.I had butterflies cruising down camp road. It's time and this weather is cooling off a little.


----------



## mickyu (Aug 17, 2012)

3 weeks. Get those entry fees in for the Challenge.


----------



## hikingthehills (Aug 18, 2012)

Come on with the come on


----------



## RoyJosh (Aug 18, 2012)

Already losing sleep.... I go to bed thinking about last season.  Certain big bucks that came close but not close enough. You know, the ones that are heading to your 30 and 40 yard bow shot and all of a sudden turn and head the other way!!!


----------



## solocam678 (Aug 19, 2012)

getting closer


----------



## Dawg of the West (Aug 20, 2012)

Just 18 Days!!  2 1/2 Weeks!  Can't wait


----------



## pop pop jones (Aug 20, 2012)

*I got her in my hands today*







Ain't she purty. I know that to you guys that have been shooting a long time, she's just another old S2. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





After getting her fitted with new limbs, she shoots like a brand new supermodel. 

I know this, when she takes down her first deer, the meat will taste just like yours.


----------



## solocam678 (Aug 20, 2012)

pop pop jones said:


> Ain't she purty. I know that to you guys that have been shooting a long time, she's just another old S2.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Looking good popop. Looks like she ready to lay the smack down on a fat nanny.


----------



## pop pop jones (Aug 20, 2012)

Thanks again for all your help.

Hey I can start counting the days like y'all now.


----------



## stick_slinger (Aug 20, 2012)

Cant go wrong with a Mathews pop pop, i know mine is itchin to send a Ramcat through somethin.

CJ


----------



## pop pop jones (Aug 20, 2012)

*I got her in my hands today*

Hey man it's like u suffered through  this whole used bow nightmare  with us. Thanks for the support.


----------



## riskyb (Aug 20, 2012)

Can't wait


----------



## solocam678 (Aug 22, 2012)

pop pop jones said:


> Hey man it's like u suffered through  this whole used bow nightmare  with us. Thanks for the support.



No problem... only 16  more days!!!


----------



## mickyu (Aug 24, 2012)

2 Stinking Weeks!!! Gotta get my broadheads workin (wasp SST Hammer 85 grain), clothes washed, stands have been up, waitin on the day. What tweaking will You do over the next 2 weeks?


----------



## Pneumothorax (Aug 24, 2012)

I need to wash my pack and harness.  Neither have ever been washed.  They're my two most neglected items as far as scent control goes.


----------



## roscoe p.coletrane (Aug 24, 2012)

Have not been in the woods yet however the area me and the cuz hunted last year we went in blind and he came away with a nice buck opening day of gun season... since then I hunted it well into gun season with The Omen and missed the big'un .. Now I have him in my mind now that its that much closer.. The cuz dont know it yet ,but my sights are already set on Mr.Big and hunting from his secret spot  Good Luck to all we will suffer through the agony of waiting on Opening Day together


----------



## HEADHUNTER11 (Aug 25, 2012)

Man i cant wait!!!  It is close now boys


----------



## flgahunter114 (Aug 26, 2012)

13 days.....and counting


----------



## mickyu (Aug 26, 2012)

mickyu said:


> I know, I know. But I like to take a glance every now and then, especially when it gets under 3 months.
> 
> <EMBED SRC="http://games.webgamedesign.com/free/counter2-1.swf?title=COUNTDOWN%20TO%20BOWSEASON&count=down&time=1347112800000&bgc=0x663300&bgb=1&bgd=0&bc=0x000000&bb=2&bd=0&tc=0x66ff00&tb=3&td=10&uc=0xff66ff&ub=1&ud=0&nc=0x66ff00&nb=1&nd=0" TYPE="application/x-shockwave-flash" NAME="Free Counter" ALIGN=MIDDLE WIDTH=500 HEIGHT=100 quality="high" bgcolor="#ffffff" allowScriptAccess="sameDomain" allowFullScreen="false" pluginspage="http://www.macromedia.com/go/getflashplayer">



ttt


----------



## DEERFU (Aug 26, 2012)

WooooHoooooo!!!!!! under 2 weeks


----------



## Dawg of the West (Aug 28, 2012)

10 days!!!  Bring it!!!


----------



## stick_slinger (Aug 28, 2012)

Next Saturday and its ON!!!

CJ


----------



## solocam678 (Aug 29, 2012)

Oh man..we in the single digits boys!!!


----------



## stick_slinger (Aug 29, 2012)

solocam678 said:


> Oh man..we in the single digits boys!!!



One more week of anticipation and the dreams become a reality!!!

CJ


----------



## AlexTipton (Aug 30, 2012)

Man oh Man!!! i can smell it!!!


----------



## flgahunter114 (Aug 30, 2012)

8 d@y$


----------



## Dawg of the West (Aug 31, 2012)

One week!!!!    IT'S THE FINAL COUNTDOWN!!!


----------



## hoghunter2009 (Aug 31, 2012)

l'm ready i'm ready


----------



## M80 (Aug 31, 2012)

For the first time in at least 15 years, I will be fishing opening day. 


It's a tournament and Im in 2nd place in the points and I cant miss it.  Maybe I'll see a deer crashing down the shores at West Point that a fellow hunter has stuck.  Good Luck to everyone,  I'll be there shortly, good Lord Willing.


----------



## hunter rich (Aug 31, 2012)

Dawg of the West said:


> One week!!!!    IT'S THE FINAL COUNTDOWN!!!


----------



## turkeyhunter835 (Aug 31, 2012)

Its pretty much here boys


----------



## Corey J (Aug 31, 2012)

Got my 3 bottles of BFO in the mail today!! I sure feel sorry for the mail man that had to ride around with them all day


----------



## AlexTipton (Sep 1, 2012)

can the day go by any slower? lol


----------



## Nastytater (Sep 1, 2012)

mickyu said:


> I know, I know. But I like to take a glance every now and then, especially when it gets under 3 months.
> 
> <EMBED SRC="http://games.webgamedesign.com/free/counter2-1.swf?title=COUNTDOWN%20TO%20BOWSEASON&count=down&time=1347112800000&bgc=0x663300&bgb=1&bgd=0&bc=0x000000&bb=2&bd=0&tc=0x66ff00&tb=3&td=10&uc=0xff66ff&ub=1&ud=0&nc=0x66ff00&nb=1&nd=0" TYPE="application/x-shockwave-flash" NAME="Free Counter" ALIGN=MIDDLE WIDTH=500 HEIGHT=100 quality="high" bgcolor="#ffffff" allowScriptAccess="sameDomain" allowFullScreen="false" pluginspage="http://www.macromedia.com/go/getflashplayer">



I may have to sit and stare at this until next friday night.


----------



## Hoyt Bow Hunter (Sep 1, 2012)

woot, got the last of my stands out today. im ready for the opener now. hopefully ill get that big feller that has been tearing up my moms garden. 

this last week is always a test in resisting temptation.


----------



## Corey J (Sep 2, 2012)

No joke! I literally dreamed about it last night!


----------



## 270bowman (Sep 3, 2012)

TTT.  Less than 5 days from now and the arrow slinging will be on full throttle.  I've prepared well for the last 9 months, and it's almost time to shine.


----------



## Dawg of the West (Sep 4, 2012)

TTT     Just 92 hours til shootin light!!!!


----------



## solocam678 (Sep 4, 2012)

Man oh man...3 days to go!


----------



## GASeminole (Sep 4, 2012)

Son!


----------



## mickyu (Sep 5, 2012)

69 hours!! heheh, I said 69!!


----------



## APPierce0628 (Sep 5, 2012)

mickyu said:


> 69 hours!! heheh, I said 69!!



That ain't even funny, and I'm 14.


----------



## turkeyhunter835 (Sep 5, 2012)

mickyu said:


> 69 hours!! heheh, I said 69!!


----------



## solocam678 (Sep 5, 2012)

Back on topic boys


----------



## FlipKing (Sep 6, 2012)

did some shooting out of the stand, my clover, rape, turnip plot is coming up thick and PRETTTTY, I'm ready for saturday afternoon. I gotta work saturday morning


----------



## Hoyt Bow Hunter (Sep 6, 2012)

turkeyhunter835 said:


>



werd.


----------



## mickyu (Sep 6, 2012)

mickyu said:


> ttt



45 hours
Just needed a reason to carry clock over to new page


----------



## mickyu (Sep 6, 2012)

mickyu said:


> I know, I know. But I like to take a glance every now and then, especially when it gets under 3 months.
> 
> <EMBED SRC="http://games.webgamedesign.com/free/counter2-1.swf?title=COUNTDOWN%20TO%20BOWSEASON&count=down&time=1347112800000&bgc=0x663300&bgb=1&bgd=0&bc=0x000000&bb=2&bd=0&tc=0x66ff00&tb=3&td=10&uc=0xff66ff&ub=1&ud=0&nc=0x66ff00&nb=1&nd=0" TYPE="application/x-shockwave-flash" NAME="Free Counter" ALIGN=MIDDLE WIDTH=500 HEIGHT=100 quality="high" bgcolor="#ffffff" allowScriptAccess="sameDomain" allowFullScreen="false" pluginspage="http://www.macromedia.com/go/getflashplayer">



Forgot clock


----------



## turkeyhunter835 (Sep 6, 2012)

Holy...


----------



## Dawg of the West (Sep 6, 2012)

34 hours til I'm in a stand.  Locked cocked and ready to rock. Hopefully I get some sleep tonight because there won't be much to be had tomorrow night.


----------



## Hoyt Bow Hunter (Sep 7, 2012)

21 hours...


----------



## mickyu (Sep 7, 2012)

I told y'all this clock would get us there. Ahhhhh it seems like yesterday when it was 79 days away. Good luck and safe hunting.


----------



## turkeyhunter835 (Sep 7, 2012)

mickyu said:


> I told y'all this clock would get us there. Ahhhhh it seems like yesterday when it was 79 days away. Good luck and safe hunting.



Dang right it does


----------



## turkeyhunter835 (Sep 7, 2012)

Keep on going down


----------



## bigbuck30 (Sep 7, 2012)

7 more hours im so pumped


----------

